# Happy Birthday Bladestunner316



## Semper Fidelis (May 11, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 05-11-2009:

-Bladestunner316 (born on 1982, Age: 27)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

Happy birthday....a day early!


----------



## KMK (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday on behalf of the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim! 

(Bladestunner doesn't post much since his Mariners lost 100 games last year...  )

Totally joking. Happy birthday.

Ken


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2009)

Blade. Happy Tu-ya.


----------



## Ivan (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skyler (May 11, 2009)

This is a cool idea. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wannabee (May 11, 2009)

I haven't heard from Nate in a while. Anybody know what's goin' on with him?

HB Nate!


----------



## Idelette (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## jlynn (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Matthias (May 11, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 11, 2009)

Nathan is on facebook. He is one busy critter these days.


----------



## he beholds (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## turmeric (May 11, 2009)

Haven't heard from Blade in a while, hope all is well.


----------



## KMK (May 11, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> Nathan is on facebook. He is one busy critter these days.



I have noticed that a lot of the people who get Facebook post less frequently here. There is only so many hours in the day I guess.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody I know this is really really late but Augusta told you guys did this while chatting on facebook. I've been in out of here primarily due to my grandmother passing away from Liver Cancer on the 29th of January. Needless to say life has been more difficult.

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Idelette (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Bday, Let the Lord Be Your comfort brother.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2009)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Thanks everybody I know this is really really late but Augusta told you guys did this while chatting on facebook. I've been in out of here primarily due to my grandmother passing away from Liver Cancer on the 29th of January. Needless to say life has been more difficult.
> 
> In Christ,
> Blade



I'm so sorry to hear of the death of your grandmother.


----------



## Dovecat (Jul 13, 2009)

*May God Bless You!*

Happy Natal Anniversary!


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sorry about your grandmother Nate. May Christ be your comfort and joy.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 13, 2009)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? Happy Birthday Bladestunner!


----------



## KMK (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry, Blade. Hey, at least the Ms are still in contention!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! It has been the most difficult period in my life my grandmother was the world to me!

Rangerus,
They do get it on Blu Ray it's sweet!

KMK,
Indeed I love the new GM and Manager they have turned us around!!


----------



## KMK (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow. I am so sorry to hear that. (about your troubling time) 

Don't be a stranger forever.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 13, 2009)

Copy!


----------

